# Help finding pants?



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Saga is 60% off today and I love my anomie jacket and I'm sure the pants are just as good.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Where are they 60% at?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Saga Website but only today.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely interested in them, read some good reviews and they look sick to boot... Im only stuck on a color now , was gunna do safari but they're out of stock :/ What color yall suggest with the Landvik jacket?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Well they are out of like 3 colors but what about the purple?


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

I was thinking about the purple it just looks so dark to be honest, reminds me of vomit for some reason idk why lol, if it was like lavender i woulda been all over them..

Found these: kinda like them and it's a sick deal http://www.the-house.com/bt4a2c02as10zz-burton-snowboard-pants.html


----------

